# Refinish air register?



## Joony (Jul 1, 2008)

Greetings all,

I just repainted a room and one thing that I've also been meaning to fix up are the air registers. I wanted to replace them, but the screw locations on the Lowe's and Menard's 10"x6" registers are off by about half an inch.

All the ducts were put in when the house was built in the late 50s, so it's probably an older mounting standard?

Anyhow, perhaps the only way would be to just strip off the many layers of paint (probably a few with lead) on it, and respray it with one good coat of white.

I'm using a product called Motsenbocker's Lift Off Paint & Varnish Remover. That should get it down to the bare metal.

I think it's made of iron or steel? I should prime it as usual, and spray? 

Also, I should be able to use your standard Krylon spray paint? I shouldn't need to worry about hot air melting the paint when winter rolls around?

I don't think the hot air gets hot enough to warrant the use of Krylon Hight Heat and Radiator spray paint?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I've repainted all of mine with just a regular can of spray paint. Heat in the winter shouldnt be a problem. 

Unless they are really nasty, try just sanding one smooth and spray it versus stripping it all the way. If you do strip it all the way, then it should be primed before its top coated. 

While you have the register down, make sure to check the taping around the ductwork to make sure its not leaking in hot/cold air.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I've sprayed mine with muriatic acid. The old paint leaps right off leaving clean, bare metal. Use spray primer on the bare metal, then finish color. Works great.

Heat isn't a concern. The air coming out of the vents isn't really all that hot. High heat paints are for engine blocks, BBQ grills, etc. HVAC systems don't put out super-hot air. You can use any spray paint you like.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I've found that appliance spray paint works good. Go gloss for easy clean up.







:thumbsup:


----------

